# Got me one of them flatties!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082

Someone was kind enough to sell me a flat mag plate for my USPc 9mm off of the HK Pro forum. With shipping, it would have been over $10 other places.

Anyway - visually, the one with the extension on the mag plate looks kewler. But, this will make it a bit easier to conceal now.


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

Hello again,

Looks good Shipwreck, I think I want to grab one of them sometime soon. Looks great on your USP. By the way, nice stainless slide sir.

Regards!
Mark~


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> :smt082 :smt082 :smt082
> 
> Someone was kind enough to sell me a flat mag plate for my USPc 9mm off of the HK Pro forum. With shipping, it would have been over $10 other places.
> 
> Anyway - visually, the one with the extension on the mag plate looks kewler. But, this will make it a bit easier to conceal now.


mmm that's purdy. I'm too lazy to go to HK's website :smt033 does it have an ambi thumb safety? I'm guessing not, I'm just curious.

-Jeff-


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> mmm that's purdy. I'm too lazy to go to HK's website :smt033 does it have an ambi thumb safety? I'm guessing not, I'm just curious.
> 
> -Jeff-


All H&K USP's are configurable to 9 different variations by sending the pistol in and having it changed to whichever variant you like. The variations can be viewed here courtesy of HKPRO!

http://www.hkpro.com/uspvariants.jpg

Regards,
Mark~


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Occram said:


> All H&K USP's are configurable to 9 different variations by sending the pistol in and having it changed to whichever variant you like. The variations can be viewed here courtesy of HKPRO!
> 
> http://www.hkpro.com/uspvariants.jpg
> 
> ...


Wow, that's awesome! I've never heard of that before, thanks!

-Jeff-


----------

